# Can anyone find a horse farm?!!??!?!?!?



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Thanks*



Destiny481 said:


> i'm looking for a horse farm under $2,000 Near Michigan? 2 or more stalls?
> 
> All help is thankful.


 Thank U all


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You'll have to be more specific. You want an entire farm? To rent? To buy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

$2000 total, or per month?, per year? per week?


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Here...*



Destiny481 said:


> i'm looking for a horse farm under $2,000 Near Michigan? 2 or more stalls?
> 
> All help is thankful.


to buy and Not entire just without a residence. just to be more helpful.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

You want to BUY for $2000???? I'm sure there is a reason you haven't managed to find one.


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

*sorry everone. i meant $200000.*



Maple said:


> You want to BUY for $2000???? I'm sure there is a reason you haven't managed to find one.


 sorry i keep writing 2000 for some reason i actually meant 200000


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

surely you mean under 20000 right...? Under 2000 is beyond ridicuous I'm afraid.

EDIT: My whole post doesn't apply now, so please ignore it entirely.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Destiny481 said:


> sorry i keep writing 2000 for some reason i actually meant 200000


hahah! I was thinking this one is living on a different planet :lol:

Sorry I'm no help to you, but good luck!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

You're looking to buy a horse farm near Michigan for under $200,000.00 (two hundred thousand dollars) and it doesn't matter if there is a house?


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

*this is what i meant.*



CandyCanes said:


> surely you mean under 20000 right...? Under 2000 is beyond ridicuous I'm afraid.
> 
> EDIT: My whole post doesn't apply now, so please ignore it entirely.


sorry what i meant was $200,000.


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> You're looking to buy a horse farm near Michigan for under $200,000.00 (two hundred thousand dollars) and it doesn't matter if there is a house?


 Yes. cause we found a horse we need a place for it.
we dont know where it came from. right now we have a small place for it we call the horse lady.


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

You found a horse? How did you find a horse???

Like it was running around like abandoned or you found a horse and bought it?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Go to the internet and type in "Michigan Real Estate" then narrow your search to land under $200,000.00 and there are dozens available.


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

DIYHorsemanship said:


> You found a horse? How did you find a horse???
> 
> Like it was running around like abandoned or you found a horse and bought it?


 we don't know actually...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

... You dont know how you found a horse? How do you know he wasn't stolen? How do you know his owner isn't looking for him?! 

If you are indeed going to keep the horse I'd looking into a boarding facility and hire someone to show you the ropes of horse ownership. They aren't big dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Destiny481 (Mar 29, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> ... You dont know how you found a horse? How do you know he wasn't stolen? How do you know his owner isn't looking for him?!
> 
> If you are indeed going to keep the horse I'd looking into a boarding facility and hire someone to show you the ropes of horse ownership. They aren't big dogs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well it was about 3 years ago.... well now i remember we brought the horse and then he/she seemed so... lonely so really we had no choice but find a stable. but now she happy. we brought some chickens yesterday and now shes happy she has company so all help was helpful But the horse is now better Thank u all


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Chickens are not good companions to horses. Get a pony or a mini. Your horse is probably miserable alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmmm....what makes me think there is more to this story?

Michigan is a pretty big state. You want to find a horse farm in Mich to keep your horse on? Where in Mich? You don't need a house so doesn't it need to be near where you live? Where in Mich are you?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The post says "near Michigan." Even more vague.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG....that is all I can say.


----------



## DIYHorsemanship (Feb 22, 2014)

Destiny481 said:


> well it was about 3 years ago.... well now i remember we brought the horse and then he/she seemed so... lonely so really we had no choice but find a stable. but now she happy. we brought some chickens yesterday and now shes happy she has company so all help was helpful But the horse is now better Thank u all



You brought the horse from where? :?

You don't know if it's a male or female, and you've had it for 3yrs?


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm so confused lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She/he found a horse, does not how,, got it some chickens as friends,got it a stable, does not know where they live, does not know the sex of the horse maybe its a hermaphrodite..


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

stevenson said:


> lol... someone is playing a game.. maybe someone had a little to much wine or such, or maybe even someone got some ganja is flying to high.
> she/he found a horse, does not how,, got it some chickens as friends,got it a stable, does not know where they live, does not know the sex of the horse maybe its a hermaphrodite..


With that story, it is probably homegrown.............


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

do kids still play Farmville these days?..LOL


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Closed for moderator review


----------

